# Dudas con sensor de corriente y sensor de vibraciones.



## ghonzo (Ago 11, 2009)

Buenos dias.

Estoy realizando el proyecto fin de carrera y quiza haya alguien por aqui que me pueda ayudar.

En pocas palabras el proyecto consiste en tomar 3 tipos de mediciones, temperatura, intensidad y vibración de un motor trifasico para luego introducirlas al pc mediante una S.A.D. y tratar las señales. Las dudas las tengo con la intensidad y la vibración, ya que la medición de temperatura la he solucionado con una PT100 y su correspondiente circuito acondicionador para obtener un voltaje entre 0 y 10v que introduzco en un canal del conversor A/D de la S.A.D.

Ahora bien, con la intensidad he visto que existen sensores de efecto hall, con nucleo partido que miden entre 0 y 300 A y luego devuelven una señal de 0 a 5v que supongo podria introducir directamente en el conversor A/D, mi duda en esta medida esta en si necesitaria un circuito adicional para contrarrestar la deriva por temperatura y el offset, o hay algun sensor que lleve estos ajustes directamente.

Y lo que mas complicaciones me esta causando es la medida de la vibración, por lo que he leido se tendria que hacer con un acelerometro adecuado a motores industriales, pero la verdad es que no he encontrado nada en claro, he consultado varios hilos que hay al respecto pero no me consigo aclararme, empezando por el sensor a utilizar.

Necesitaria algo que fuera desmontable (de hay el nucleo partido p.e.) y lo mas portatil posible dentro de lo posible.

Si me podeis ayudar, muchas gracias por adelantado.


----------



## andres.gomez (Ago 12, 2009)

la unica manera que he conocido de sensar corriente es por medio de un variador de frecuencia. hay algunos variadores que tienen salidas analogas en referencia a la corriente que estan manejando en las terminales de la salida al motor. pero esto es muy complejo, no vas a comprar un variador solo para sensar corriente. solo te lo digo para que tomes una referencia y tal vez te puedas averiguar como funciona eso, que tipo de sistema utiliza para sensar esa corriente.


----------



## tecnogirl (Ago 12, 2009)

ghonzo: creo que ya te falta un pelin para completar el proyecto. Para medir la corriente si se emplean los transformadores de nucleo abierto/partido (Fluke y otras empresas de instrumentacion tiene esta clase de accesorio). Y para medir la vibracion dale una mirada a los llamados geofonos. Salu2


----------



## ghonzo (Ago 13, 2009)

Gracias por la ayuda

He consultado los geofonos y son para medir vibraciones sismicas, creo que se van un poco de madre, pero todo ayuda, mi problema son mas con las señales que ofrecen los sensores que con la elección del sensor en si (salvo que el sensor no sea el correcto, que puede ser). Como no he trabajado con nínguno de los dos, desconozco si las salidas son lineales, llevan una deriva importante, etc...

En la teoria el proyecto debe consister en llevarte tu maletin conectar la alimentación a los sensores y poder colocarlos en cualquier motor (siempre que este en el rango de medida claro).

Saludos!


----------



## tecnogirl (Ago 15, 2009)

La idea con el geofono es que conocieras la tecnica y pudieras desarrollar tu propio sensor experimental. Entonces, te recomiendo una tecnica alternativa al acelerometro: el uso de sensores de ultrasonido. La idea basica es esta, cuando el motor presenta desbalanceo o rodamientos defectuosos, empieza a generar sonidos de alta frecuencia o sonidos con un patron caracteristico. El detector ultrasonico identifica y presentar un espectro del ruido detectado. El tecnico analiza y determina el origen del problema. Esto no es mas que la tecnificacion de lo que los viejos expertos hacian: usaban un pequeño tubo (o un atornillador) para escuchar los sonidos provenientes del motor y diagnosticar un problema y casi siempre aciertan!. Salu2.


----------



## ghonzo (Ago 16, 2009)

Gracias, como idea alternativa me puede servir, lo que ocurre es que voy un poco pillado de tiempo y no tengo tiempo para "desarrollar" aun asi intentare revisar ambos sistemas y ver cual se puede ajustar mejor, de cualquier manera siempre me podria servir para el apartado de otras alternativas.

Muchas gracias!


----------



## wacalo (Ago 16, 2009)

Hola ghonzo: Puedes mirar la pagina que te indico, quizás te dé alguna idea.
http://www.meas-spec.com/downloads/LDT_Series.pdf
Saludos.


----------



## ELCHAVO (Ago 19, 2009)

usa el acelerometro de motorola mma2200w, tiene el tamaño de un circuito integrado 

espero te sirva
chao


----------



## wilmerariza (Nov 11, 2009)

Te resulevo la duda del sensor de vibracion si es verdad es necesario usar un acelerometro y tiene que ser de tres ejes ya que te tiene que dar los valores de vibraciones en todos los ejes si lo quieres desmontable haces el circuito y lo colocas con imanes hacia el motor trifasico  cuando lo ingreses al micri la señal de aceleracion la integras  dos veces para que te de el desplazamiento en las direcciones respectivas  de hay sacas las curvas de moviemiento 3d y la vibracion correspondiente en cada eje existe otra tecnica que es por medidores  de distancia ubicados  a los lados de la maquina pero su configuracion es un poco molestosa y cuando los motores no estan al aire libre completamente se vuele muy complicado te sugiero usar los acelerometros de la pagina de sparkfun.com


----------



## khar (Mar 4, 2010)

Por favor, necesito que me ayuden. Necesito hacer un sensor de vibraciones con un acelerometro y mostrar en una pantalla LCD la grafica de dicha vibracion en los 3 ejes (X,Y,Z) una grafica por cada componente y registrar el pico mas alto de dichas vibraciones. Me pueden dar una nocion o alguna idea util para empezar a atacar esto?? graciass.


----------



## wilmerariza (Mar 5, 2010)

http://www.sparkfun.com/commerce/categories.php?c=163 te  va a generar una señal x una señal y e una señan z cada una va a un micro el micro la lee y la envia por el puerto serial debes inplementar un pequeño protocolo pafra el envio una buena opcion es mandar en ascii x y su valor y su valor y z su valor el computador leera x e inmediatamente sabe que el que sigue es el valor x como quieres vibracion lo que debes hacer es con la ecuacion de movimiento lineal (tienes el tiempo entre medicion ese es el tiempo para resolver las ecuaciones) con eso obtienes cuanto es el movimiento en cada eje cual es su velocidad


----------



## khar (Mar 5, 2010)

Gracias Wilmer, tomare en cuenta tus ideas y recomendaciones. Enrealidad necesito medir las fuerzas G de un puente, osea las aceleraciones, creo q me saltaria el paso que dijiste al final cierto? ya el acelerometro creo que me da esa informacion de una vez. Tengo que mostrar la grafica en una pantalla nokia monocromatica que de eso ya consegui algo de informacion, Si tienes otros consejos bienvenidos sean. Graciass.


----------

